

Benedict Cumberbatch Lends His Voice to Franz Kafka's Metamorphosis - onderkalaci
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007jwnt

======
calebm
Arg! I just finished listening to another rendition of Metamorphosis about a
month ago. An interesting thing about the book: I didn't know what it was
really about until the very last sentence.

